# Any competitions in north Mississippi?



## moses (Sep 9, 2013)

Of course I'm an amuture but my Boston butt is killer and I honestly believe I could get in the winners bracket. If not I could sure have fun and learn something.


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 9, 2013)

Mississippi KCBS Contests:

Tunica Sept. 20-21

Corinth Oct 4-5

Jackson Oct 11-12

Tupelo Mar 14-15

Gulfport April 4-5

Lucedale May 2-3

Just check out the KCBS website, under events type in MS, it will give you a complete listing of all events for the past year.  I think there have been 8 contests in MS this year.

Make sure you know how to slice the money muscle and pulled chunks always score better than chopped or shredded.


----------



## moses (Sep 9, 2013)

Preshate it Bruno.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 9, 2013)

Bruno is spot on about your entry.  Butt has an advantage over ribs and chicken because if you put cubes, slices, and pulled in a box the judges are obliged to take a portion of each as an example of your box.  That give you three chances to impress vs one bite.

Brisket often comes with slices and burnt ends so it also gets a couple chances as well.


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 10, 2013)

Bama BBQ said:


> Bruno is spot on about your entry.  Butt has an advantage over ribs and chicken because if you put cubes, slices, and pulled in a box the judges are obliged to take a portion of each as an example of your box.  That give you three chances to impress vs one bite.
> 
> Brisket often comes with slices and burnt ends so it also gets a couple chances as well.


By the same token, the more different samples, the more chances to not impress a judge as well.  Good brisket slices, but if your burnt ends aren't fully rendered out will cost you.  Good chunks of pork, but overdone money muscle, will kill you as well.


----------



## pkerchef (Sep 13, 2013)

Moses the Tunica contest coming up would be a good test to see what ya got. They have a 25000 dollar purse which will definitely draw out the top teams in the country.Good luck . Pkerchef


----------

